# [Review] Micron 1100 SSD 512GB -  Muss es immer Teuer sein?



## D@rk (16. September 2017)

*MICRON SSD 1100 (512GB)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*[Vorwort]*

Ich bin "DarkK3y" und absolut kein Review Schreiber, hauptsächlich Hobby Youtuber und Streamer.
Auf der Suche nach einer größeren SSD für Gameplay Aufnahmen und Programme, bin ich über die "Micron SSD" beim Amazon Blitzangebot gestolpert.
Da diese deutlich günstiger war als alle anderen SSD´s im Preisvergleich, dachte ich, ich greif mal zu und Teste das teil mal.
Wenn´s nicht gut ist, geht´s halt wieder zurück 

*[Lieferung]
*
Nachdem ich bei Amazon am Nachmittag bestellt habe, kam das Paket auch via Prime Versand sehr schnell an.
Die Verpackung der Micron SSD ist eine sehr schlichte weiße Karton Verpackung, identisch zu den *Samsung* und *Crucial* Verpackungen.
Der Packung´s Inhalt ist ähnlich unspektakulär wie die Außenverpackung.
Geliefert wird einfach nur die SSD und ein Distanz Rahmen für Notebooks.

Bilder


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*[Verarbeitung]
*
Die SSD selbst ist schlicht und einfach Schwarz gehalten.
Auf der Oberseite der SSD befindet sich ein Sticker mit den Produkt Informationen.
(Model, P/N, S/N, usw... siehe Foto)
Optisch also kein PC Modding knaller.
Haptisch ist die SSD leider extrem leicht und sehr "billig" verarbeitet.
Das Gehäuse ist leider nicht sehr Stabil und die Sata Anschlüsse waren auch nicht so einfach
in meinem Corsair 900D HDD Cage zu Installieren.
Die Anschlüsse haben sich beim einschieben von HDD Rahmen geweigert am Anfang zu passen.

> Allgemein optisch und haptisch ehr ein "billig" Produkt. <

*[Leistung]
*
Nachdem ich die SSD dann Eingebaut hatte und diese auch im BIOS erkannt wurde, 
konnte ich im Windows normal Formatieren und die SSD wurde mir mit "476 GB" ausgegeben.
Nach einem zusätzlichen Neustart habe ich direkt
*- CrystalDiskInfo 7.1.1
- CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2
- AS SSD 1.9.59....*
gestartet und die Werte mit meinen anderen SSD´s verglichen.

Getestet wurden zum Vergleich:
*- Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
- Samsung SSD 830 265GB
- Crucial MX300 750GB SSD*

Getestet wurde:
*- AS SSD 1GB
- AS SSD 3GB
- CrystalDiskMark 5x1GB
*
Die Teste hatte mich doch schon erstaunt.
Die Micron SSD ist teilweise schneller bzw. gleich Schnell wie die Samsung 850 EVO.
Auf dem 3ten Platz liegt die Curcial MX300 und auf dem letzten, wohl auch alters bedingt,
die Samsung 830 SSD.

Im AS SSD Benchmark hatte die Micron weniger Punkte im Lesen aber mehr Punkte im Schreiben.
Bei dem gesamten Ergebnis lag die Samsung 850 EVO mit 1117 zu 1076 Punkten vorn (1GB Test)
Gleiches gilt für den 3GB Test, Dort konnte die Micron mit 1111 zu 1087 aber etwas aufholen, aber die Samsung nicht überholen.

Zugriffszeiten konnten leider mit meinem neuen System nicht ermittelt werden.

Testergebnisse als Tabelle:
AS SSD 1GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AS SSD 3GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CrystalMarkDisk 5x1GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshots:


Spoiler



AS SSD 1GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AS SSD 3GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CrystalMarkDisk 5x1GB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*[Fazit]

*Es muss nicht immer eine teure Samsung oder ander Markenhersteller sein.
Mit der Micron SSD bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe die SSD jetzt seit einer Woche im Dauerbetrieb und noch keine Fehler oder Ausfälle feststellen können.
Wie es mit der realen Lebensdauer aussieht, kann ich zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen.
Ich habe die Micron SSD für 120€ im Blitzangebot bekommen und im vergleich zu den anderen Preisen kann ich da nicht meckern.
Sicher bekommt man auch, wenn man wartet, gute Angebote für Samsung SSD´s aber darum geht es ja nicht.
*
> Derjenige, der ein paar Abstriche an der Verpackung, Design und Haptik machen kann, kann mindestens 20€ bis 40€ zu einer andren SSD sparen. <

*Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit ein Paar testes, die entscheidung für die nächsten Käufe erleichtern.
Selbst habe ich leider keine Benchmarks oder Tests zu der SSD gefunden.


Seit bitte nicht so Kritisch, das war mein erstes schriftliches Review 

LG
DarkK3y


----------



## XXTREME (12. Oktober 2017)

Super, danke für den Test. Bin selbst an einer dieser SSD´s interessiert und hatte auch nichts brauchbares an Test´s gefunden...danke .


----------



## BxBender (12. Oktober 2017)

Ein einfacher Kopiertest mit ein paar großen Videodateien und einer mit vielen kleinen Datenpaketen wäre als Praxistest sehr willkommen gewesen.
Auch wenn in Benchmarks viele Laufwerke ähnliche Werte liefern, sehen hier dann die Ergebnisse doch manchmal etwas anders aus.
Sicherlich ist ein Vergleich mit bereits genutzten Laufwerken vielleicht nicht ganz fair, aber auch da könnte ein nachträglicher Test nach einer Füllung mit Daten sicherlich für ausgeglichenere Testbedingungen sorgen.


----------



## pollumy (12. Oktober 2017)

BxBender schrieb:


> Ein einfacher Kopiertest mit ein paar großen Videodateien und einer mit vielen kleinen Datenpaketen wäre als Praxistest sehr willkommen gewesen.
> Auch wenn in Benchmarks viele Laufwerke ähnliche Werte liefern, sehen hier dann die Ergebnisse doch manchmal etwas anders aus.
> Sicherlich ist ein Vergleich mit bereits genutzten Laufwerken vielleicht nicht ganz fair, aber auch da könnte ein nachträglicher Test nach einer Füllung mit Daten sicherlich für ausgeglichenere Testbedingungen sorgen.



@Dark könntest du da noch etwas nachreichen?


----------



## nur (12. Oktober 2017)

test is soweit ok,nur hätt ich gern gewußt welche firmwareversionen die jeweiligen ssds haben. erst kürzlich gab es ein neues update der mx300. da du das tool crytaldiskinfo erwähnst, wär es schön, wenn du da noch 1-2 fotos nachreichen könntest😉weiter so👍


----------

